
Show HN: 37 second video that explains our new startup Globality - erict19
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNRa-hCp7SA
======
RickS
Three things, in order of significance:

The value this creates/old methods it replaces wasn't communicated as
concisely as it could be. This should be in the first sentence or two.

Check out fiverr or voice123 and get a professional voice recording. Polish =
trust, and trust is important.

The lady in the green with the sign has no legs or feet. This is not a big
deal.

~~~
erict19
Late to this, but thanks for the feedback RickS!

------
saxamaphone
Pretty well done, what program/software did you use to make it?

~~~
erict19
Thanks! I used Videoscribe by Sparkol. In the end, I used their paid version,
which provided high resolution and soundtrack integration, but their free
trial is pretty comprehensive as well.

